# "Possessed" Voting Thread



## Baron (Apr 3, 2012)

Please take a little time to read the entries for this month's challenge and vote for the *THREE POEMS *you consider most deserving.

It's important that you use *ALL THREE VOTES. 

*Those who vote for less than three entries or who vote for their own work will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.

The entrant who receives most votes gets a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate title.

Please leave comments in this thread.


----------



## toddm (Apr 3, 2012)

ok, voted 

good luck writers!

"May the odds be ever..." no, I won't say that!

---todd


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Apr 14, 2012)

Sad that I didn't make it to the polls. If I did, I would've voted for Lisa (Chester's Daughter), lcg and CP.

For the record, Lisa, your alliterations and internal rhymes melted me. Really nice and well-written, your poem. :thumbl:


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 14, 2012)

My dearest Fuhrer, I'm a wee bit confused, love. The poll is still open, are you being told otherwise? As for your contribution to the record, you are always so abundantly kind and generous when it comes to my stuff. I am super pleased you enjoyed and thank you profusely for making my week. Now it's off to the haberdasher for larger hats to accommodate my swelling head, lol, you spoil me terribly, kind sir.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Apr 15, 2012)

Chester's Daughter said:


> My dearest Fuhrer, I'm a wee bit confused, love. The poll is still open, are you being told otherwise?


 
It's still open? Hmm... It's already closed for me. 



Chester's Daughter said:


> As for your contribution to the record, you are always so abundantly kind and generous when it comes to my stuff. I am super pleased you enjoyed and thank you profusely for making my week. Now it's off to the haberdasher for larger hats to accommodate my swelling head, lol, you spoil me terribly, kind sir.



Haha. You're welcome. And your works really are good. :thumbl:


----------



## candid petunia (Apr 15, 2012)

Chester's Daughter said:


> My dearest Fuhrer, I'm a wee bit confused, love. The poll is still open, are you being told otherwise?


Haha I'm confused now too, the poll shows/showed closed.


----------



## Baron (Apr 15, 2012)

The poll is closed, end of confusion.


----------

